# Hey! I'm new again.



## emmylou92

Hello, I was on here when I fell pregnant with my first in 2010 and left just after my second daughter was born in 2012.

Well I thought I'd come back.

I'm Emma, I have a 33 month old called Hollie and a 19 month old called Daisy. I'm in a relationship with their daddy and things are going well.

I'd love to know how Robyn's and Logan's mummy Laura is doing and Shannon with little Tori! <3 :flower:


----------



## 060509.x

Welcome back, I remember you from when I was pregnant. 

I'm Trish and my daughter is called Alice and will be 19 months as of tomorrow. :)


----------



## ClairAye

Welcome back, I'm sure I remember you! :wave:

My name is Clair, I'm 19, I have a son called Jason who is 17 months old and I am 34 weeks pregnant with our second baby :yellow: :flower:


----------



## mayb_baby

Welcome back, I remember you :hi:
I'm Lorna, 22 and my son Michael will be 3 on Christmas Eve


----------



## babyjan

Ohh I remember you, welcome back!


----------



## x__amour

Oh my gosh, Emma! Welcome back! :hugs:

I'm very well, thank you! Tori's a few days shy of 3 & we are expecting our 2nd now! 
Your beautiful girls are getting so big. :cry:


----------



## Mummy2Be__x

x__amour said:


> Oh my gosh, Emma! Welcome back! :hugs:
> 
> I'm very well, thank you! Tori's a few days shy of 3 & we are expecting our 2nd now!
> Your beautiful girls are getting so big. :cry:

Congrats Mama!!!!​


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

Welcome back! I'm erin, 19, &my little girl, kaleigh, is three months!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Welcome back! I remember you from when I was pregnant :) i'm Hannah, 20 and have a 22-month-old named Oliver xx


----------



## o.o

welcome back! :hi: I'm Briana and i have two daughters, peighton and Savannah :flower:


----------



## emmylou92

So nice to hear from you all.

Shannon congratulations! 

They grow way too quick, gosh Hollie has potty trained now and Daisy is close behind. 

So nice to hear from you all :D


----------



## snowfia

Welcome back!
I remember you :) 
I'm Sophia, 19, have a little girl who's nearly 22 months and number 2 who was due 5 days ago!


----------



## beanzz

Welcome back! I remember you, I'm Josie and my son is Oakley :)


----------



## emmylou92

Hi, nice to see the same faces :)


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Hi Emma! Your girls have gotten so big! Welcome back!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

I remember you too :) I'm Rachel and Oliver is 19 months. 

Laura, Robyn and Logan's mummy now has Erin too :)


----------



## emmylou92

Hi, Laura's had another little one! Wow. Missed so much.


----------



## rockys-mumma

Bit late, but I remember you! Hope your little girls are doing well :D


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

emmylou92 said:


> Hello, I was on here when I fell pregnant with my first in 2010 and left just after my second daughter was born in 2012.
> 
> Well I thought I'd come back.
> 
> I'm Emma, I have a 33 month old called Hollie and a 19 month old called Daisy. I'm in a relationship with their daddy and things are going well.
> 
> I'd love to know how Robyn's and Logan's mummy Laura is doing and Shannon with little Tori! <3 :flower:




rhdr9193..x said:


> I remember you too :) I'm Rachel and Oliver is 19 months.
> 
> Laura, Robyn and Logan's mummy now has Erin too :)




emmylou92 said:


> Hi, Laura's had another little one! Wow. Missed so much.

:wave: HELLO!!! I missed this, sort of hard to get on here that often these days! How are you?! And Hollie and Daisy?! I do indeed have another now, my little Erin (must be mad eh ;) ) hope you are doing well, hope to catch you online some day soon. X


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Welcome back :)


----------



## sarah0108

Welcome back! I remember you, i had you on FB for a while :haha: hope youre ok x


----------



## kaylamariee

Hey:hi:
I'm Kayla, I'm 20 and have a 8 month old named Jordyn (girl).. and number two on the way.
Welcome back! :)


----------



## zerolivia

Hi! I'm new again too, haha. I posted on here a lot when I was pregnant back in 2011 & haven't been on in a while. I'd like to start up again. I found a lot of comfort from this forum!


----------

